

Things to Avoid in C - gnosis
http://www.gidnetwork.com/b-56.html

======
coliveira
This series of posts should be labeled "things to avoid in C". There is
nothing specific to C++ there.

~~~
gnosis
Changed. (Well, at least the HN post title is changed. I can't do much about
the title of the article.)

